# FreeBSD 13.1 on a Dell XPS 13



## jrushford (Sep 23, 2022)

Greetings,

I recently purchased a 5 year old Dell XPS 13 9365 on Ebay.  I thought I'd let people here know about my experience with FreeBSD 13.1.  I'm quite happy with it and have FreeBSD 13.1 running on it without any major issues.  All the hardware is functioning including wireless after I replaced the stock wireless card with a wifi 6e AX210 M2 card that I purchased on Amazon for $25, wise tiger wifi 6e wireless adapter.  The only issue I have is that when the laptop resumes following suspending when closing the laptop or when suspend time is reached, the wifi network does not come back up.  I have alleviated this by disabling suspend through the KDE5 power management settings.  All other hardware is working without issue.  The machine has an I7 CPU with 16gb of memory and a 256GB SSD.  I have KDE5 plasma running on it using the intel graphics drivers package drm-kmod and xf86-video-intel.  The wireless driver is the new iwlwifi driver in FreeBSD 13.1.  It's ended up being a very nice laptop to run FreeBSD on.


----------



## bsduck (Sep 23, 2022)

Thank you for the feedback.



jrushford said:


> when the laptop resumes following suspending when closing the laptop or when suspend time is reached, the wifi network does not come back up.


Does manually restarting the network interface work, for example with `service netif restart`, or is a reboot needed?


----------



## jrushford (Sep 24, 2022)

A manual restart of the network does not work, I had to reboot to get the network back up.  I brought this up on the wireless mailing list and it's getting some attention, the driver iwlwifi is new afaik in FreeBSD 13.1.  I'm able to work around this by adjusting the power management setting in KDE to disable entering suspend for any reason.  I do allow the screen to shutoff after a bit.  I run powerd and have tweaked it to get the most out of my battery and I'm getting about 4 to 5 hours on battery with moderate usage.


----------



## W.hâ/t (Sep 24, 2022)

It is preferable to use `/etc/netstart`


----------



## jrushford (Sep 27, 2022)

Just and update on this XPS 13.  All hardware is working except for bluetooth.  The wise tiger wifi 6 adapter I installed includes bluetooth 5.1 support but FreeBSD does not recognize any bluetooth hardware.  The wireless is working with the iwlwifi driver with the supported AP's


----------



## alkhimov (Dec 5, 2022)

jrushford Can you confirm if the fingerprint sensor works or not?


----------

